# What to start with on Voltage Modular



## b_elliott (Jun 4, 2021)

Last year I dabbled in VCV but made the error of downloading 100s too many modules and spinning my brain as a result of too much with too little know-how. Plus (though possible) it wasn't working nicely inside Reaper. Voltage Modular does work inside my DAW. 

So, my question follows Voltage Modular's sales announcement: Considering there are a 1000 modules, which would be recommended for starters?

[info] I like Tim Hecker, Autechre and am fascinated with Christopher Young's sounds (as in Sinister, Portrait of Mr Boogie) -- that kind of stuff.


----------

